# Absturz bei CPU-Temperatur von 52 - 53 Grad



## DaUhl (5. Juli 2006)

Hallo!

Nach langen Beobachtungen habe ich festgestellt, dass sich mein Rechner immer verabschiedet, wenn der Prozessor eine Temperatur von 52 - 53 Grad erreicht. Der Rechner startet dann immer neu. Ich habe bereit im Bios geschaut, ob man das zufälligerweise verändern kann. Geht aber nicht. 
Der Rechner hat ein Asrock-Motherboard mit einem AMD Athlon XP 2800. Die beiden Festplatten laufen immer so um die 40 Grad. Ich habe bereits das Gehäuse aufgemacht, damit mehr Luft dran kommt, aber bei dieser Wärne zur Zeit muss ich noch einen Ventilator davor stellen, damit der Prozessor nicht auf 52 Grad kommt. 
Nach meinem Wissen dürfte diese Temperatur aber gar kein Problem sein. Mein anderer (älterer) Rechner, ebenfalls mit einem AMD Athlon (wennauch nur 1GHz) und Gigabyte-Motherboard, hält viel höhrere Temperaturen ohne Probleme aus, weit über 60 Grad. 

Habt ihr ne Idee, was man da machen kann?

Danke

Da Uhl


----------



## metno (27. Juli 2006)

Bist du sicher, dass es an der CPU liegt? Bevor ich mit den Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro kaufte, lief mein Prozessor oftmals mit ca. 78°C. Ich weiss ist knapp an der Schmerzensgrenze, aber es funktionierte. Hast du eine möglichkeit die CPU auszutauschen?


----------



## Alex Duschek (27. Juli 2006)

Guck mal in dein BIOS obs da eine Option gibt, welche den Rechner automatisch bei einer bestimmten Temperatur herunterfährt


----------

